# It's Over



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

No more masks, 100% open businesses starting Wed.
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Slow down Cubera, itâ€™s Next Wednesday :biggrin:

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott anounced Tuesday that statewide pandemic restrictions put in place last year, including his statewide mask mandate and capacity restrictions, *will end on March 10.*


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

finally. worst nonsense i ever saw


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Comandante Hildago is loosing her sheet!!! Love it.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Hildago and sly are plotting right now, am sure they will be on the 5pm newscast with some type of bs......


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Abbot never should have empowered hildago and sly to begin with.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Despite that we all hate masks and the shutdown, don't be surprised or PO'd when private businesses choose to continue measures such as masks and reduced seating capacity in their own businesses. You certainly have the option to choose to do business elsewhere, but there will be many places that will continue to require masks upon entry. 

My company will continue social distancing and mask protocols in all of our offices nationwide.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

HoustonKid said:


> Comandante Hildago is loosing her sheet!!! Love it.


I would like very much to see a 30 minute broadcast of an interview with former Judge Ed Emmitt to hear how he would have handled this pandemic.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

djwag94 said:


> Slow down Cubera, itâ€™s Next Wednesday :biggrin:
> 
> Texas Gov. Greg Abbott anounced Tuesday that statewide pandemic restrictions put in place last year, including his statewide mask mandate and capacity restrictions, *will end on March 10.*


In my way of thinking, tomorrow would be the next Wed.
But I'm still happy it's finally happening and ******* Turner and the commandant off.
My barber laid down the law this am. She said will continue to keep the mask policy in effect, and it someone doesn't like it they can go elsewhere.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

A lot of international companies have to set a global policy.... so it will continue at that level.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Haven't worn one since it started and every business i've been in hasn't cared or said anything.It's been more about asking people to wear one then demanding you to wear one. Be easier now to see who the liberals are still wearing face diapers in 6 months or a year.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

ReedA1691 said:


> I would like very much to see a 30 minute broadcast of an interview with former Judge Ed Emmitt to hear how he would have handled this pandemic.


As would I.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

People are heated

I'm telling you.... You could put a sign on a train that says "Covid safe place" and these *********** morons would hop right aboard. 

Man I love Texas


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

ReedA1691 said:


> Despite that we all hate masks and the shutdown, don't be surprised or PO'd when private businesses choose to continue measures such as masks and reduced seating capacity in their own businesses. You certainly have the option to choose to do business elsewhere, but there will be many places that will continue to require masks upon entry.
> 
> My company will continue social distancing and mask protocols in all of our offices nationwide.


And I will go elsewhere.

I was at a mountain bike race in Abilene this weekend. Racers from all across the state. Went to Academy, Jason's Deli, and several gas stations in Abilene and along the drive there. Although the sign on all the doors said mask required, I did not wear one nor were many other people wearing them. Awesome. Get out of Harris county and Comandante Hildago's realm, you can sheet can the mask until SA or Austin. 
Go to the race where there are folks from all across the state. It was easy to tell who was from the Austin area, all had masks on while OUTSIDE!!!! Mind you this is a sporting event that if you are not feeling great, you likely won't race and very likely in decent shape and not have a high risk factor. 
I know because I asked everyone I saw wearing a mask where they were from. Most were Austin with a few Houston mixed in.
My buddy that went with me kept putting his mask on every time we stopped for gas on the way up and in Abilene. I told him to stop putting your mask on, you have been brain washed. He finally did.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Like most things, time will tell if this is the right decision or not. Personally Iâ€™m viewing this as a way for Abbott to deflect from the roasting heâ€™s been getting for the power outage debacle. As far as pandemics go, we really need one thatâ€™s as contagious as Covid but as deadly as Ebola. That would really thin the herd in a very useful way, unless you happen to catch it and die.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

ReedA1691 said:


> I would like very much to see a 30 minute broadcast of an interview with former Judge Ed Emmitt to hear how he would have handled this pandemic.


Why, just to upset you? I agree heâ€™d have handled it way better, and that Dora is wholly unqualified to do the job, but no Republican will ever win in Harris County again, at least in a county-wide election.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

ReedA1691 said:


> Despite that we all hate masks and the shutdown, don't be surprised or PO'd when private businesses choose to continue measures such as masks and reduced seating capacity in their own businesses. You certainly have the option to choose to do business elsewhere, but there will be many places that will continue to require masks upon entry.
> 
> My company will continue social distancing and mask protocols in all of our offices nationwide.


I will bet that some businesses that are starving and have barely made it this far due to capacity restrictions are not going to continue with restrictions that hinder their livelihood. More like come on in and grab a beer, PLEASE!!!

I can think of numerous restaurants and venues that this is long overdue for. Also, numerous fundraisers for nonprofits who simply couldn't raise money for things like scholarships, charity, booster clubs, etc.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Too late to put the rodeo back on!?!!????!!!!
Oh wait, I forgot comandante Hidalgo would not allow that to happen.
They would never issue the permits.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

*Mask Wearing*

Mandate or not, I will still wear my mask. I don't like wearing one and it is not very attractive looking but I also want to keep my family / myself as safe as possible, especially when indoors. This guy is no doctor but his experiment is pretty cool in my opinion in showing how masks help:






Everyone can say what they want about statistics, cases, etc but this graph does not lie - in the past year a LOT of excess people have died in this country - most likely due to this virus in some way, shape or form. I know folks that have lost loved ones from this virus - some multiple immediate family members within a week of one another. It's a sad deal.

I also know of folks that have been complaining about masks and have ended up in ICU with the virus. Luckily they have all made it.

I just hope folks don't let their guard down and let cases spike up.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd venture to guess that most that are glad to see the mask mandate lifted never cared or actually wore a mask in the first place. So it's not like this news will change much as far as that is concerned.

Opening up businesses will have more of an impact. Time will tell whether that is a good decision.



txflats said:


> Haven't worn one since it started and every business i've been in hasn't cared or said anything.It's been more about asking people to wear one then demanding you to wear one. Be easier now to see who the liberals are still wearing face diapers in 6 months or a year.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

texcajun said:


> I'd venture to guess that most that are glad to see the mask mandate lifted never cared or actually wore a mask in the first place. So it's not like this news will change much as far as that is concerned.


And you would be wrong. In my case anyway and anyone in Harris county. Been following the rules here in Harris county because you have no choice if you want to shop here. Until this past weekend I have not traveled to parts of the state where the general masses said f you to wearing masks.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

boom! said:


> Abbot never should have empowered hildago and sly to begin with.


Abbot had absolutely no authority under the Texas Constitution to order any of this. He is still on my *S*pecial *H*igh *I*ntensity *T*raining list.

He needs to be primaried out... this was all a scam & we deserve a governor that doesn't fall for scams.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Wear a mask, don't wear a mask your choice. My wife and I are in the high risk group, getting our second shot today. We plan on wearing our masks and doing the social distance until this is over. 

IMO, spring break is coming and watch the infection rates climb in a few weeks. It will be interesting to watch Abbott having to reverse himself.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

DannyMac said:


> Wear a mask, don't wear a mask your choice. My wife and I are in the high risk group, getting our second shot today. We plan on wearing our masks and doing the social distance until this is over.
> 
> IMO, spring break is coming and watch the infection rates climb in a few weeks. It will be interesting to watch Abbott having to reverse himself.


As long as people continue to cow to these restrictions that can close down your business, church or lifestyle, and change election outcomes that are undesireable it will never end. They have been running trial runs for the last ten years, and finally got enough people scared enough to make it stick.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

texcajun said:


> I'd venture to guess that most that are glad to see the mask mandate lifted never cared or actually wore a mask in the first place. So it's not like this news will change much as far as that is concerned.
> 
> Opening up businesses will have more of an impact. Time will tell whether that is a good decision.


This what people say to explain why the mask order hasn't changed the stats.

They claim it would work if most people would just comply. And it's not working because most people aren't complying.

Hogwash!!! Everywhere I go the vast majority of people I see are wearing a mask of some type. I see very few people over all not wearing one.

Everyone I know that has had Covid wore the masks as ordered. All of them. The mask did not protect them.

If you have been trained in the use respiratory PPE you would know that this mask mandate was never going to work.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

And like everyone else that wore a mask, I contracted Covid. I get it. Never thought for a second it would PREVENT me from getting the virus.

BUT, what I do know is that it helps to slow the spread of the virus. I was in a class with several other guys when I contracted it. Not from anyone in the class, but we all were in fairly close quarters when it happened. We ALL wore masks. No one else in the class got it.

The masks work to SLOW the spread of the virus, which was and remains the goal all along. The aim was to keep from overwhelming hospitals, and killing people.



SeaOx 230C said:


> This what people say to explain why the mask order hasn't changed the stats.
> 
> They claim it would work if most people would just comply. And it's not working because most people aren't complying.
> 
> ...


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

please mask...dont go......I just cant quit you. 

Let it go....

Sheeeesh:dance:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Political timing and calculated risk. Abbot is deflecting from the ERCOT melt down. Changing the narrative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

I actually like the social distancing, never figured out why people like to squeeze in like sardines to places.


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Through yesterday, there have been 155.65 COVID related fatalities per 100,000 of population in the US.
States without a mask mandate (13) = 156.82 per 100,000 population
States + DC with a mask mandate (38) = 155.30 per 100,000 population

A statistical tie.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

So, what are we doing again to fight this deadly virus????? We are told to wear masks so that we don't infect the 10's of thousands of illegals that don't already have it? Middle finger....

https://www.foxnews.com/us/108-migrants-released-border-patrol-texas-positive-coronavirus

More than 100 illegal immigrants released by the Border Patrol into Texas since late January have tested positive for the coronavirus following their arrival, officials in a city on the U.S.-Mexico border tell Fox News.

Felipe Romero, a spokesperson for Brownsville, said Wednesday that the 108 positives represent 6.3% of the number of total migrants who have been rapid-tested at the cityâ€™s main bus station, where they are being released by the Border Patrol. Rapid testing of the individuals began there on Jan. 25.

He added that Brownsville does not have the authority to prevent those who test positive from traveling elsewhere in the U.S. -- and are advising them to quarantine, follow the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) guidelines and socially distance.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

texcajun said:


> And like everyone else that wore a mask, I contracted Covid. I get it. Never thought for a second it would PREVENT me from getting the virus.
> 
> BUT, what I do know is that it helps to slow the spread of the virus. I was in a class with several other guys when I contracted it. Not from anyone in the class, but we all were in fairly close quarters when it happened. We ALL wore masks. No one else in the class got it.
> 
> The masks work to SLOW the spread of the virus, which was and remains the goal all along. The aim was to keep from overwhelming hospitals, and killing people.


No "We ALL wore masks" does not equal Masks work. Not at all.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

texcajun said:


> And like everyone else that wore a mask, I contracted Covid. I get it. Never thought for a second it would PREVENT me from getting the virus.
> 
> BUT, what I do know is that it helps to slow the spread of the virus. I was in a class with several other guys when I contracted it. Not from anyone in the class, but we all were in fairly close quarters when it happened. We ALL wore masks. No one else in the class got it.
> 
> The masks work to SLOW the spread of the virus, which was and remains the goal all along. The aim was to keep from overwhelming hospitals, and killing people.


How do you know that masks slow the spread?


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

will-billy said:


> I actually like the social distancing, never figured out why people like to squeeze in like sardines to places.


There has never been a rule/law against it.

That said when I was a single young man at a bar, I wish there would have been. Woulda saved me some embarrassment later.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Adobe 11SD said:


> How do you know that masks slow the spread?


Faucci! :biggrin: Two mask is the ticket! I read it on the net.:wink:


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

So if infection rates rise does that prove masks slowed it?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

longhornbubba said:


> So if infection rates rise does that prove masks slowed it?


If your a politican Yes! :biggrin:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I declare that he no longer needs a wheelchair. Everything is fine, get up and walk.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*

if two mask are better than one, than ten are better than two. put a few on your *** while your at it, starting to stink around here. :rotfl: :texasflag


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

the mask mandate went away when the cpac poll numbers came out. Abbott had eyes on a presidential run, his numbers were among the worst


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

longhornbubba said:


> So if infection rates rise does that prove masks slowed it?


Well the mayor of Dallas is lowering the number of covid beds to raise the hospitalization rates so figure it out yourself.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Kroger and HEB say masks required for employees and vendors. Highly recommend for customers but not required.

Target required for all. I won't be shopping at Target.


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> Mandate or not, I will still wear my mask. I don't like wearing one and it is not very attractive looking but I also want to keep my family / myself as safe as possible, especially when indoors. This guy is no doctor but his experiment is pretty cool in my opinion in showing how masks help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. And the vast majority of those people died when we had a mask mandate. But, keep on wearing one if it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

okst1 said:


> Yep. And the vast majority of those people died when we had a mask mandate. But, keep on wearing one if it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


2 one to chit on and one to cover it up. Fark Smoe and his 100 day mandate!:biggrin:


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Can someone please explain to me...

*** does it matter if I wear a mask? If you DO wear a mask, it suppoesdly protects YOU! The people freaking out about this bs are the ones that are gonna continue to wear a mask.. So if that little piece of cloth protects you, why do I need one? You're protected! If that vaccine protects you, why do I need one...? You're protected?

This is coming from someone who had a pretty bad case of COVID, as well as members in his family.... I still say frick that vaccine, and frick wearing a mask. You wanna be a sheep and get a vaccine and contiune wearing a mask, fine. Go ahead and hop on the "Covid Safe Place" freight train while you are at it. HOWEVER, don't ***** and moan and cry when I choose not to get a vaccine or wear a mask!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

And to the businesses that REQUIRE a mask still, that's where I turn around at the door and walk the hell out


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think the wear or not to wear is an attack on our personal freedoms at all. I will continue to wear a mask out of consideration of others whether they work or not.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

There are opinions and there is scientific fact. Personally I think the time for a mask mandate is over. Multiple new vaccines are out there and being administered in record numbers. In addition the damage we have done to small business has to be weighed in our decision process.

With that being said there are multiple studies that show wearing masks work. I think to argue otherwise is simply ignoring the evidence.

I also agree with the Dr's who argue that opening up 100% and lifting the mask mandate at the same time is foolish. It stands to reason that the prudent solution would be to open up 100% first, see what happens to transmission rates and then lift the mandate.

But we have a Governor who really dropped the ball with his handling of the power fiasco a couple of weeks ago and is clearly making the best political decision for him.

https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/...le-of-masks-in-preventing-covid-19-infection/


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> Kroger and HEB say masks required for employees and vendors. Highly recommend for customers but not required.
> 
> Target required for all. I won't be shopping at Target.


Kroger said masks mandatory until all their employees get vaccine.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

cubera said:


> Kroger said masks mandatory until all their employees get vaccine.


another reason why I don't shop there anymore. forcing people to take a vaccine wow.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

No other words needed.

2 TIMOTHY 3:1-5
Godlessness in the Last Days
3 But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty. 2 For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, 4 treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, 5 having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power. Avoid such people.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> Can someone please explain to me...
> 
> *** does it matter if I wear a mask? If you DO wear a mask, it suppoesdly protects YOU! The people freaking out about this bs are the ones that are gonna continue to wear a mask.. So if that little piece of cloth protects you, why do I need one? You're protected! If that vaccine protects you, why do I need one...? You're protected?
> 
> This is coming from someone who had a pretty bad case of COVID, as well as members in his family.... I still say frick that vaccine, and frick wearing a mask. You wanna be a sheep and get a vaccine and contiune wearing a mask, fine. Go ahead and hop on the "Covid Safe Place" freight train while you are at it. HOWEVER, don't ***** and moan and cry when I choose not to get a vaccine or wear a mask!


I really think you have this backwards. When I wear a mask, I protect you, when you wear a mask, you are protecting me. Polls show that 75% of those polled think it is too soon to open the state up and unmask. I have gotten my first shot and will be glad when the 24th gets here, when Iâ€™m scheduled to get my second. I will also continue to wear a mask for a while. Iâ€™m in a high risk category and really enjoy my life. I do appreciate the stores that continue to watch out for the safety of their customers.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> And to the businesses that REQUIRE a mask still, that's where I turn around at the door and walk the hell out


You won't be going into Whataburger then :biggrin:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

awesum said:


> You won't be going into Whataburger then :biggrin:


Drive through.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

capt. david said:


> No other words needed.
> 
> 2 TIMOTHY 3:1-5
> Godlessness in the Last Days
> 3 But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty. 2 For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, 4 treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, 5 having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power. Avoid such people.


Amen!!!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sweet. Will be looking to spend money at places that don't require one. Will continue to wear one when required, even though I personally think it's a placebo. Simple as that.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

What people who are in favor of still wearing the mask fail to realize is, COVID is here to stay. If 1 person has it in this world, itâ€™s going to start all over again. After all, thatâ€™s how it started in the first place. So what are you suggesting based on that? Wear a mask from here on out? I for one am not going to wear one the rest of my life. I really donâ€™t see the reason of wearing one. In the past, no one has worn one for the flu. Death rates are not that far off from each other. What is the bench mark death rate for wearing one and not wearing one?Based on the wearing one analogy, Iâ€™m sure it would stop the spread of the flu as well. Why havenâ€™t these people worn one for that in the past?


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

that's what i never understood. why do people think the germs can only go through a mask one way? my germs cannot get out, so i'm protecting you by wearing one. but your germs can get in. that way you can have power over other people and make them do what you want.
some people agree with using guilt and fear to control others. same with global warming and lots of other current nonsense.


----------



## fishing diablo (Jan 28, 2011)

Most behaviors take 8 weeks to become a normal habit.... We have been forced to use a mask for over a year... Most people have bought in that they are helping with wearing masks... Right or wrong... Now we have to learn a new habit to live with out one... I see a bunch of "Karens" on the rise starting on the 10th... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

I've been watching the news and looking around online and haven't seen anybody protesting seat belts or getting a ticket for not wearing a seat belt......what's the difference there?


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

oc48 said:


> I've been watching the news and looking around online and haven't seen anybody protesting seat belts or getting a ticket for not wearing a seat belt......what's the difference there?


Wearing a seat belt is a law that was passed through our government representatives. Wearing masks is a mandate made by a tyrannical governor. Our representatives and, therefore, we had NOTHING to say about the mandate. Huge difference in my opinion.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

So letâ€™s get this straight, whether masks are required or not, most people are still *****ing. Abbott is giving everyone the right to make their own choice and weâ€™re still *****ing? Letâ€™s try this, everyone make their decision, keep it to themselves, go where they choose to go and letâ€™s see what happens. Hopefully, common sense and respect for each other will prevail and we come to a agreeable resolution to this pandemic.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

oc48 said:


> I've been watching the news and looking around online and haven't seen anybody protesting seat belts or getting a ticket for not wearing a seat belt......what's the difference there?


Why wear masks at all if the feds are going to release covid infected illegals into our country? I bet that you haven't seen that on your new source either.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

awesum said:


> dk2429 said:
> 
> 
> > And to the businesses that REQUIRE a mask still, that's where I turn around at the door and walk the hell out
> ...


Went to **** anyway, hardly go there anymore


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

I haven't ever worn a seatbelt or ever gotten a ticket for it either my choice but a dealership will still sell you a car rather you use one or not again my choice. Mask have been forced on us either wear one or you cant go or shop anywhere see the difference.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

flashlight said:


> What people who are in favor of still wearing the mask fail to realize is, COVID is here to stay. If 1 person has it in this world, itâ€™s going to start all over again. After all, thatâ€™s how it started in the first place. So what are you suggesting based on that? Wear a mask from here on out? I for one am not going to wear one the rest of my life. I really donâ€™t see the reason of wearing one. In the past, no one has worn one for the flu. Death rates are not that far off from each other. What is the bench mark death rate for wearing one and not wearing one?Based on the wearing one analogy, Iâ€™m sure it would stop the spread of the flu as well. Why havenâ€™t these people worn one for that in the past?


True, it only takes 1 person to spread it. With a high transmission rate and no treatment or vaccine, it has spread like wildfire. 100 years ago for the Spanish Flu, it spread like wildfire and people were wearing masks but eventually the pandemic ended and masks went away. I would like to think the same will be true for COVID in the near future as this pandemic ends.

For the 2019-2020 flu season, there were an estimated 38 million with it in the US with 18 million medical visits, 405,000 hospitalizations and 22,000 deaths. When the CDC puts together the expected deaths graph, this is all taken into account.

So far, COVID in the past year has had close to 30 million cases and over 500,000 deaths - over 20 times more deaths than the last flu season. This follows very closely to the number of "excess deaths" - or ones that were not expected based on historical data.

With the flu, there is a 0.06% chance of dying on average based on the numbers above. With COVID, there is a 1.67% chance of dying on average based on the numbers above. To me, that's a pretty big number. Assuming you know 1000 people today and 10% of them catch COVID, that would mean that 1 or 2 of them would not be expected to be around anymore.

Numbers show the flu vaccine is only about 45% effective and a lot of people do not get the shot. The COVID vaccine is much more effective at over 90% and it appears that more people will get the shot versus the flu vaccine.

In the graph I shared earlier, there are a lot of people dying that were not expected to. If it's not COVID that is causing these extra people to die, then what is the cause of all of these people dying?

I'm sure masks aren't anywhere near 100% effective but they have to be helping to some degree. Hopefully we keep trending downward with positive cases and can get back to a sense of normal in a few months.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Again, why is the border patrol releasing hundreds of infected illegals in to our cities to travel on our busses?


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

boom! said:


> Again, why is the border patrol releasing hundreds of infected illegals in to our cities to travel on our busses?


Not sure, are they wearing seat belts when they illegally come into the country?

BTW, I am going to search for a SUV with 27 seat belts, OC - any recommendations?

Some of these posts are mind boggling (not yours). The same liberals and liberal supporters are correlating seat belts with masks.

Hell, let's just compare an ant hill with a house then ask why the house has fewer residents. Amazing.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

boom! said:


> Again, why is the border patrol releasing hundreds of infected illegals in to our cities to travel on our busses?


Because we have an idiot running our country. :biggrin: You asked!


----------



## dhudson (Jun 20, 2016)

*Vaccine*

I am so confused....if the vaccine is so effective then why do people who have gotten BOTH shots still need to wear a mask???

I would love to see a list of everything that is in the vaccines...along with a description of what each ingredient is and what it does and where it comes from...

Until then...I will take my extremely LOW chances of getting it and dying from it.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

dhudson said:


> I am so confused....if the vaccine is so effective then why do people who have gotten BOTH shots still need to wear a mask???
> 
> I would love to see a list of everything that is in the vaccines...along with a description of what each ingredient is and what it does and where it comes from...
> 
> Until then...I will take my extremely LOW chances of getting it and dying from it.


Because it is does not prevent you from getting the virus. You can still get it and pass it on until your immune system kills it. mRNA targets your immune system, meaning it tricks your immune system into believing that you have the virus and thereby preparing your immune system when you actually do get it - which you eventually will.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The way things are going will be taking a shot every week. Why don't they make one shot for the whole kit and caboodle and be done with it!
Shoot I remember eating a sugar cube and bingo! 
But we all know everything is a scam and nobody really has a clue about this! There's a new strain everyday! So you will need another shot for that.
I give up! I'll take my chances! I know one thing I won't cry when I die.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> True, it only takes 1 person to spread it. With a high transmission rate and no treatment or vaccine, it has spread like wildfire. 100 years ago for the Spanish Flu, it spread like wildfire and people were wearing masks but eventually the pandemic ended and masks went away. I would like to think the same will be true for COVID in the near future as this pandemic ends.
> 
> For the 2019-2020 flu season, there were an estimated 38 million with it in the US with 18 million medical visits, 405,000 hospitalizations and 22,000 deaths. When the CDC puts together the expected deaths graph, this is all taken into account.
> 
> ...


Well said, but facts, stats and common sense don't seem to apply with something that has become "politicized".


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

ReedA1691 said:


> I would like very much to see a 30 minute broadcast of an interview with former Judge Ed Emmitt to hear how he would have handled this pandemic.


Captain hunker down would....hunker down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Brian Castille said:


> True, it only takes 1 person to spread it. With a high transmission rate and no treatment or vaccine, it has spread like wildfire. 100 years ago for the Spanish Flu, it spread like wildfire and people were wearing masks but eventually the pandemic ended and masks went away. I would like to think the same will be true for COVID in the near future as this pandemic ends.
> 
> For the 2019-2020 flu season, there were an estimated 38 million with it in the US with 18 million medical visits, 405,000 hospitalizations and 22,000 deaths. When the CDC puts together the expected deaths graph, this is all taken into account.
> 
> ...


While 1.7% chance of dying is higher than the chance that of dying from the flu. It still means that 98.7% of us will not. I like those odds.

Also if you take 500,000 deaths and figure the percent per capita it is ~0.15% chance of dying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Statistics are all well and good...until itâ€™s you or someone very close to you. Then it gets real. Lots of difference in looking at statistics and being one.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

rat race said:


> While 1.7% chance of dying is higher than the chance that of dying from the flu. It still means that 98.7% of us will not. I like those odds.
> 
> Also if you take 500,000 deaths and figure the percent per capita it is ~0.15% chance of dying.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't mind wearing a mask when the business owners require it or if it makes the people I am around more comfortable. I don't think it does a hill of beans any good at preventing the virus, but if it makes people a little less anxious, then I'll do a little bit to make their world a little better. 

I look at it like taking a ballcap off when i go inside. Does it really do anything, nope, but it is mannerly and wearing a mask in certain environments has become the mannerly thing to do.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I just got my 2nd shot yesterday of Maderna and feel fine this morning. Reading thru these emails I could say *bye Mask and the Heck with everyone*. Who cares if I spread the virus now. But......
The mask really isn't that hard to wear. So I will wear one.
If there is a slight chance I don't infect and kill your grandmother at the grocery store - I will wear one.

No big deal. Stop making this political - says the republican

Last - we do need to open and put these people back to work though!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> I just got my 2nd shot yesterday of Maderna and feel fine this morning. Reading thru these emails I could say *bye Mask and the Heck with everyone*. Who cares if I spread the virus now. But......
> The mask really isn't that hard to wear. So I will wear one.
> If there is a slight chance I don't infect and kill your grandmother at the grocery store - I will wear one.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I get my second shot on the 24th, but I will continue to wear my mask out of concern for others. Itâ€™s just not that hard.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

My last comment:
If your not going to wear a mask - Great.
But when we are in a line, stay your but 6ft away from me.
All I ask!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

WillieT said:


> Statistics are all well and good...until itâ€™s you or someone very close to you. Then it gets real. Lots of difference in looking at statistics and being one.


Facts are true wether you believe in them or not. This is not Ebola with up to 70% mortality rate, or even hemorrhagic fever at 20% mortality. Yet it is also not the flu. Heck SARS had a mortality rate of ~10% and we didnâ€™t shut the world down and wear masks.

As I said if you feel a mask is protecting you snd you wish to continue wearing one go ahead. Just respect my choice not to. Even the CDC says that masks, aside from N95, are only at best 50% effective at stopping particulates. Particulates, not viruses. In fact the masks we have where I work says on the box â€œnot effective at stopping viruses including COVID-19â€. The filtration is not good enough to stop a tiny virus. It is like trying to stop mosquitoes with a chain link fence.

Before someone says â€œwell then why do doctors wear themâ€? The answer is doctors didnâ€™t wear masks up until ~ March 2020, surgeons and surgical nurses did. Mainly to prevent particulates fro dripping into your open wound and to prevent your body fluids from getting into their mouth or nose, and yes prevent transmission of bacteria and viruses thusly. All my life I never saw a doctor, nurse, or pharmacist wear a mask until 2020. And they were around sick people ALL the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My wife was a respiratory therapist, and worked in a hospital over 20 years, my son is an RN, they would never go without a mask when in a room with someone that was infectious. Itâ€™s amazing that some people will just say anything.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

No mask for me. If your are at risk, wear one or two. Its called personal accountability. There is a chance while out on the road you might speed or run a yellow light and kill someone's grandmother. I suppose no one has stopped driving. Still a free country......for now

BTW...are folks going to stop eating out when restaurants bump up to 100% next week (with no social distancing) to make more money? I guess maskers will have decide which guidelines are important and which arent if they want to keep eating out.


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

phishtales said:


> No mask for me. If your are at risk, wear one or two. Its called personal accountability. There is a chance while out on the road you might speed or run a yellow light and kill someone's grandmother. I suppose no one has stopped driving.* Still a free country.*.....for now
> 
> BTW...are folks going to stop eating out when restaurants bump up to 100% next week (with no social distancing) to make more money? I guess maskers will have decide which guidelines are important and which arent if they want to keep eating out.


Not arguing with you personally, I read a list the other day of a bunch of items you had to get permission from the government to do.
fish, hunt, sell food cut hair, build a house, drive, the list went on and on, pretty disgusting when you think about it especially in light of this **** we just went through.
The pinhead politicians have just arbitrarily bankrupted thousands of people/businesses because they deemed the service they provide nonessential.

hildago and abbott never missed a paycheck though

with abbotts new directive, people are now allowed to go back to work.....makes me ill just thinking about it


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

everything in me says abbott made this latest decision because he realized he is about to lose his job


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

WillieT said:


> Thank you. I get my second shot on the 24th, but I will continue to wear my mask out of concern for others. Itâ€™s just not that hard.


My thoughts exactly....as much as I would hate to get the virus, I would hate to know someone got it from me and died. Some here dont really care about that but I sure do. I will support those businesses that continue to require masks in their establishments. I also think we will see another spike in the covid infections, coupled with additional deaths, starting somewhere around the 1st of April. I hope I am mistaken about this.

As far as the effectiveness of masks go, healthcare workers (my grand daughter is an ER nurse at the 3rd busiest ER in Houston), as well as all the firemen and medics in my fire department, wear masks and the transmission rate is comparable to the general population even though their exposure rate is considerably higher. That alone is enough to convince me to continue wearing my mask for my health and peace of mind.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

Wear masks if you choose. It a personal choice. Many will choose not to. Unfortunately, we will have to live with all of the virtue signaling until Biden decides its time to be a "Neanderthal" and declare the virus eradicated. 

PS...When you walk into a fully packed restaurant next week or the week after with a mask on, remember that you making a conscious choice to support a business that decided not to keep enforcing social distancing. Cognitive dissonance anyone?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

phishtales said:


> Fact.....My sister went to the hospital in November for 4 days with Covid. All of those caring for her had already had Covid despite having worn masks and gloves throughout. Wear masks if you choose. Many will choose not to. It is a free state (mostly). . We will have to live with all of the lame virtue signaling until Biden decides its time to be a "Neanderthal" .


Smoe is a Neanderthal.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Chuck said:


> My thoughts exactly....as much as I would hate to get the virus, I would hate to know someone got it from me and died. Some here dont really care about that but I sure do. I will support those businesses that continue to require masks in their establishments. I also think we will see another spike in the covid infections, coupled with additional deaths, starting somewhere around the 1st of April. I hope I am mistaken about this.
> 
> As far as the effectiveness of masks go, healthcare workers (my grand daughter is an ER nurse at the 3rd busiest ER in Houston), as well as all the firemen and medics in my fire department, wear masks and the transmission rate is comparable to the general population even though their exposure rate is considerably higher. That alone is enough to convince me to continue wearing my mask for my health and peace of mind.


Actually without a control group of nurses, doctors ,fireman , medics etc. who arenâ€™t wearing mask and understanding their infection rate the only conclusion you can draw is that wearing a mask and not wearing a mask is absolutely no different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

phishtales said:


> No mask for me. If your are at risk, wear one or two. Its called personal accountability. There is a chance while out on the road you might speed or run a yellow light and kill someone's grandmother. I suppose no one has stopped driving. Still a free country......for now
> 
> BTW...are folks going to stop eating out when restaurants bump up to 100% next week (with no social distancing) to make more money? I guess maskers will have decide which guidelines are important and which arent if they want to keep eating out.


This always kills me. Walk in the door. Mask on. Sit down. Mask off with people walking directly past your table. SMDH.

It should be a individual choice to wear or not wear. The gobment does not need to be minding our business in this matter.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

WillieT said:


> My wife was a respiratory therapist, and worked in a hospital over 20 years, my son is an RN, they would never go without a mask when in a room with someone that was infectious. Itâ€™s amazing that some people will just say anything.


Would they go in to a room wearing a tshirt mask? I am betting they would baulk at that idea because they know it wouldn't do them or the patient a darn bit of good.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

rat race said:


> Facts are true wether you believe in them or not. This is not Ebola with up to 70% mortality rate, or even hemorrhagic fever at 20% mortality. Yet it is also not the flu. Heck SARS had a mortality rate of ~10% and we didnâ€™t shut the world down and wear masks.
> 
> As I said if you feel a mask is protecting you snd you wish to continue wearing one go ahead. Just respect my choice not to. Even the CDC says that masks, aside from N95, are only at best 50% effective at stopping particulates. Particulates, not viruses. In fact the masks we have where I work says on the box â€œnot effective at stopping viruses including COVID-19â€. The filtration is not good enough to stop a tiny virus. It is like trying to stop mosquitoes with a chain link fence.
> 
> ...


A couple of things. First and foremost it is all about viral load. Masks greatly reduce the amount of droplets in the air when you breath and sneeze. Multiple studies have shown the effectiveness of masks.

Secondly, wearing a mask is not about protecting the wearer. It's about protecting others and reducing the spread of Covid.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

I give permission, for anyone concerned, to not wear your mask to save me. I will just have to learn to measure 6 feet and take care of myself. I cant speak for anyone's grandmother though. You will have to get their permission individually. 

Gotta love all the armchair science going around.....I think we get enough of that everywhere else. At least in Texas, everyone can now more easily make their own decisions.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*

never seems to amaze me how the libs have the moral high ground on every issue, yet they thrive and survive on a permanent underclass. No plan for the American people, just division and mud slinging. Mask are germ spreaders, and feel goods. :texasflag


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

c hook said:


> never seems to amaze me how the libs have the moral high ground on every issue, yet they thrive and survive on a permanent underclass. No plan for the American people, just division and mud slinging. Mask are germ spreaders, and feel goods. :texasflag


Studies have proven that masks are effective, thatâ€™s why those in the medical profession ALWAYS wear them when they are with someone that is contagious or immune compromised. Please quit spewing falsehoods all over this site.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

WillieT said:


> Studies have proven that masks are effective, thatâ€™s why those in the medical profession ALWAYS wear them when they are with someone that is contagious or immune compromised. Please quit spewing falsehoods all over this site.


You need to clarify you statement big time. Proper masks help. Your gator, scarf, bandana, or fishing buff with breath holes does not. If you can blow out a candle with your "mask" on, do you really think it's stopping microscopic particles from leaving your body and going airborne????

Or how about the folks wearing masks with one way valves on them. Really, they can walk around without being hassled but if you don't have a mask on you are a bad guy. The one way valve does nothing but let your breath out of the same hole. You are only somewhat filtering the air coming in. Nothing gets filtered on the way out.

Come on man!


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Santana said:


> A couple of things. First and foremost it is all about viral load. Masks greatly reduce the amount of droplets in the air when you breath and sneeze. Multiple studies have shown the effectiveness of masks.
> 
> Secondly, wearing a mask is not about protecting the wearer. It's about protecting others and reducing the spread of Covid.


Through Wednesday, there have been 155.65 COVID related fatalities per 100,000 of population in the US.

States without a mask mandate (13) = 156.82
States + DC with a mask mandate (38) = 155.30

A statistical tie.

My mask has been mostly off, but will be 100% off starting Wednesday. If you want to wear yours, I support you completely.

Time for freedom. Time for liberty. How the hell we let ourselves get to the point where the rules were based on the lowest common denominator is beyond me....but here we are.

Mask up if you like. Stay at home all day if you want.

But for many, itâ€™s time to live again. Time for small business owners to thrive and employ people again.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

You can wear all the masks you want. All it takes is as much as a person to scratch their ear, rub their nose or eyes and then touch a door nob. Bang that is how it is spread. My dad and his wife are in Matagorda general with COVID, they wore their masks and rarely went out into the public.Followed all the precautions. I pray they survive. My dad is not blaming folks for not wearing a mask he blame the filth that is crossing the border and traveling through south Texas.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> You need to clarify you statement big time. Proper masks help. Your gator, scarf, bandana, or fishing buff with breath holes does not. If you can blow out a candle with your "mask" on, do you really think it's stopping microscopic particles from leaving your body and going airborne????
> 
> Or how about the folks wearing masks with one way valves on them. Really, they can walk around without being hassled but if you don't have a mask on you are a bad guy. The one way valve does nothing but let your breath out of the same hole. You are only somewhat filtering the air coming in. Nothing gets filtered on the way out.
> 
> Come on man!


I donâ€™t have to clarify anything to people that are capable of understanding. My wife was a respiratory therapist and worked in hospitals for over 20 years, and for a cardiology group for 6 years. I asked her if any medical personnel would enter a patients room that had a contagious disease without a mask. She said absolutely not, nor would we enter a room with a patient with a compromised immune system without a mask because we would not want to expose them to anything. Do you know why? BECAUSE MASK WORK.

Come on man.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Well the argument had been going on for a year. Who has changed their mind?


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

So nobody is telling people you MUST remove your mask, why do you people think its ok to tell me i MUST wear a mask. You come on, mind your own business, if im comfortable let it be. But do not think for a second you will come up to me for not wearing a mask and scold me!


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

WillieT said:


> I donâ€™t have to clarify anything to people that are capable of understanding. My wife was a respiratory therapist and worked in hospitals for over 20 years, and for a cardiology group for 6 years. I asked her if any medical personnel would enter a patients room that had a contagious disease without a mask. She said absolutely not, nor would we enter a room with a patient with a compromised immune system without a mask because we would not want to expose them to anything. Do you know why? BECAUSE MASK WORK.
> 
> Come on man.


HoustonKid was right. Also, last I heard, filters filter both ways. If I'm wearing a mask and someone sneezes, those droplets are filtered with my mask as well as if the person sneezing wore a mask. Medical personnel know how to wear masks. The general public does not. 90% of them don't fit and they're being touched and adjusted constantly. We don't throw our mask away, wash our hands, and put on a fresh mask after every person we see like a medical person does. Mask wearers are exposing themselves to the virus through their hands touching contaminated surfaces.


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't wear a mask. If you think you need too, go ahead & stay 6 ft from me. You should be safe as per what the worthless pencil neck fauci says. If that doesn't satify you , pound sand.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WillieT said:


> Studies have proven that masks are effective


LOL!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL!!!


So you tell me. Why do medical personnel wear masks when they are around contagious patients? 1) to hide their ugly face 2) because their blood ox level might be too high if they didnâ€™t wear a mask 3) BECAUSE MASK WORK and they want to minimize their chance of infection?

I did my best to make this fairly simple for you. So, your final answer please.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

WillieT said:


> So you tell me. Why do medical personnel wear masks when they are around contagious patients? 1) to hide their ugly face 2) because their blood ox level might be too high if they didnâ€™t wear a mask 3) BECAUSE MASK WORK and they want to minimize their chance of infection?
> 
> I did my best to make this fairly simple for you. So, your final answer please.


Listen williet cloth masks, DO NOT stop viruses, the same as chain link fences do not stop mosquitoes. It was never about stopping the spread of this virus, only retarding the spread to a manageable rate. It will run it's course, the infection rate, will be the same, the mortality rate will be the same, your belief that wearing a face diaper, saved the world, will be the same. The fact that the government was able to shut down the world, and mandate a country could not function on their own best judgment, will grow exponentially. Wear your mask if that makes you feel superior, if you think you will not be exposed to a virulent virus, because of bit you are delusional.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

WillieT said:


> So you tell me. Why do medical personnel wear masks when they are around contagious patients? 1) to hide their ugly face 2) because their blood ox level might be too high if they didnâ€™t wear a mask 3) BECAUSE MASK WORK and they want to minimize their chance of infection?
> 
> I did my best to make this fairly simple for you. So, your final answer please.


Another answer medical proffesionals wear a mask while performing exams, so the don't spit in your face, if you obey the same protocols from 6 ft, it will be all good. If you have never observed the PPE, for a dangerous pathogen, I assure you a cloth mask, is not part of it, but filtered air and an atmospheric suit are. Why don't we wear those, if we are trying to stop the spread?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Who knows ? Its always been the unknown! Still is! I think we shouldn't of shut down the country and schools! Probably should of protected the older folks and rolled on!
I don't think the diaper was the savior !
We have a PuppetOTUS telling us 100 day mandate but on the other hand he is letting infected people from god knows where into our country, figure that out ?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

playinhooky said:


> Listen williet cloth masks, DO NOT stop viruses, the same as chain link fences do not stop mosquitoes. It was never about stopping the spread of this virus, only retarding the spread to a manageable rate. It will run it's course, the infection rate, will be the same, the mortality rate will be the same, your belief that wearing a face diaper, saved the world, will be the same. The fact that the government was able to shut down the world, and mandate a country could not function on their own best judgment, will grow exponentially. Wear your mask if that makes you feel superior, if you think you will not be exposed to a virulent virus, because of bit you are delusional.


I donâ€™t wear a cloth mask. But to hear people that have no clue what they are talking about say that masks do nothing is absurd. There are reasons medical professionals wear masks and one reason is for THEIR own protection. To think otherwise is ridiculous. Then to attack others because they wear a mask out of concern for themselves AND others is something I canâ€™t understand. At least be truthful about things and say that some masks, when worn correctly can make a difference. DONâ€™T make the blanket statement that masks donâ€™t make a difference because that is just not true. If it was those that deal with infectious diseases wouldnâ€™t wear one.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a losing battle talking about the mask! We have talked about that till the cows came home.
You have 2 choices wear it or don't ! Your call! Seems to me if your wearing yours why are you worried about me > Carry on!
I'm not gonna chew arse to someone I don't know about wearing a mask.
I don't think I've heard enough either way about the mask! Mainly BS!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

WillieT said:


> So you tell me. Why do medical personnel wear masks when they are around contagious patients? 1) to hide their ugly face 2) because their blood ox level might be too high if they didnâ€™t wear a mask 3) BECAUSE MASK WORK and they want to minimize their chance of infection?
> 
> I did my best to make this fairly simple for you. So, your final answer please.


This is a fishing site. Most of the people on here do not have the actual education or knowledge to intelligently understand this issue or discuss it. You might as well be asking people their opinions about quantum mechanics. Some people on this site are also keyboard tough guys whoâ€™ll say all kinds of obnoxious things to you theyâ€™d never say to you in person. Thatâ€™s the nature of the internet and social media. I guess what Iâ€™m saying is it seems kinda pointless to discuss this topic here - in a few years weâ€™ll all know who was right or wrong in this whole thing..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Now us Outdoor people are uneducated DFarks! You didn't mean to say that did you ?


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Well, this will be my last contribution to this thread. I mean, since the last fella said we didn't have the education or understanding to comprehend this whole mask thing. (By the way, I'd really like to thump you on the lip) 

But, here's some info for you. 

Take care, I'm gonna stick to fishin' since that's what I seem to be pigeon holed to do.

Later.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

EastTexasRancher said:


> Well, this will be my last contribution to this thread. I mean, since the last fella said we didn't have the education or understanding to comprehend this whole mask thing. (By the way, I'd really like to thump you on the lip)
> 
> But, here's some info for you.
> 
> ...


I can draw graphs too. Nobody wants to answer the question, why do medical professionals wear masks around patients with contagious diseases or compromised immune systems? There has to be a reason.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

WillieT said:


> I donâ€™t wear a cloth mask. But to hear people that have no clue what they are talking about say that masks do nothing is absurd. There are reasons medical professionals wear masks and one reason is for THEIR own protection. To think otherwise is ridiculous. Then to attack others because they wear a mask out of concern for themselves AND others is something I canâ€™t understand. At least be truthful about things and say that some masks, when worn correctly can make a difference. DONâ€™T make the blanket statement that masks donâ€™t make a difference because that is just not true. If it was those that deal with infectious diseases wouldnâ€™t wear one.


No one is attacking you wear the mask, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

WillieT said:


> I can draw graphs too. Nobody wants to answer the question, why do medical professionals wear masks around patients with contagious diseases or compromised immune systems? There has to be a reason.


I'd sleep with it on if your happy we all are! My main problem is they just talk BS! People want the truth not BS!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

WillieT said:


> I can draw graphs too. Nobody wants to answer the question, why do medical professionals wear masks around patients with contagious diseases or compromised immune systems? There has to be a reason.


To limit exposure to medical liability lawsuits for their employers. So the employer requires it of their employees. Its about protecting the employers money not your health or the health of the employees.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sgrem said:


> To limit exposure to medical liability lawsuits for their employers. So the employer requires it of their employees. Its about protecting the employers money not your health or the health of the employees.


The correct answer^^^^^^it's all about money.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sgrem said:


> To limit exposure to medical liability lawsuits for their employers. So the employer requires it of their employees. Its about protecting the employers money not your health or the health of the employees.


Really, are you in the medical liability insurance field, or even in the medical field at all? I have 2 immediate family members that are now or were before they retired and you are incorrect. The primary reason for health care professionals to wear a mask around contagious patients is for health reasons. You might want to stick to fishing.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

And it's all going to change come Wed.
Grabitt should have made it Sat. so businesses could light this rocket and get it off the ground.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

WillieT said:


> I can draw graphs too. Nobody wants to answer the question, why do medical professionals wear masks around patients with contagious diseases or compromised immune systems? There has to be a reason.


Seems kinda self-explanatory to me- because they actually know the person has a contagious disease or compromised immune system is why they used to wear masks.

Seriously, before Covid, did you see medical professionals wearing masks everywhere they went in a hospital or clinic because someone might have a contagious disease. No, unless they had actually been diagnosed - now under Covid protocols everyone is assumed to be sick so masks worn everywhere. Your argument is flawed because everyone with common sense would wear a mask around a contagious person they "knew" was contagious.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

grinderman said:


> Seems kinda self-explanatory to me- because they actually know the person has a contagious disease or compromised immune system is why they used to wear masks.
> 
> Seriously, before Covid, did you see medical professionals wearing masks everywhere they went in a hospital or clinic because someone might have a contagious disease. No, unless they had actually been diagnosed - now under Covid protocols everyone is assumed to be sick so masks worn everywhere. Your argument is flawed because everyone with common sense would wear a mask around a contagious person they "knew" was contagious.


Wait, wait isnâ€™t that what this is about, wearing a mask to help protect from contracting a contagious disease. So you agree that mask do help in preventing the spread of a disease. What you havenâ€™t grasped, is that people on this thread are saying that wearing a mask offers NO protection. I absolutely agree that itâ€™s only common sense to wear a mask.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

WillieT said:


> I donâ€™t have to clarify anything to people that are capable of understanding. My wife was a respiratory therapist and worked in hospitals for over 20 years, and for a cardiology group for 6 years. I asked her if any medical personnel would enter a patients room that had a contagious disease without a mask. She said absolutely not, nor would we enter a room with a patient with a compromised immune system without a mask because we would not want to expose them to anything. Do you know why? BECAUSE MASK WORK.
> 
> Come on man.


And she wore a proper mask didnâ€™t she. My wife was a respiratory therapist for 25 years and now is a scientist at MD Anderson. She feels masks are total BS. 
So our medical experts counter one another. 
No doubt they wear proper masks when in contact with infected people. 
Not a gator or scarf etc. A proper mask.

Come on man.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

WillieT said:


> Wait, wait isnâ€™t that what this is about, wearing a mask to help protect from contracting a contagious disease. So you agree that mask do help in preventing the spread of a disease. What you havenâ€™t grasped, is that people on this thread are saying that wearing a mask offers NO protection. I absolutely agree that itâ€™s only common sense to wear a mask.


LOL-you can spin with the best of them!!! No, what I said was that a medical professional will wear a mask when they know they are in contact with a contagious person, because its common sense-just like I would assume a reasonable person would. Difference here is the people wearing masks actually "know" the person is contagious.

If a mask was such a big deal, why didnt all medical professionals and the CDC require masks every flu season??? People do die from the flu and it is contagious.

I think a lot of people here on this board actually like the freedom to choose how they live their lives-do they express their point perfectly when it comes to masks, hard no, but my opinion is I don't need the government or anyone else to tell me how to live my on life - i'm perfectly capable of making decisions for myself and my family when it comes to our health, and very happy to live with the successes or pitfalls that come with those decision.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

The question isn't is a mask good or not, I wear a mask and will continue to so in consideration for the other person. I would rather do what little I can than not !


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> And she wore a proper mask didnâ€™t she. My wife was a respiratory therapist for 25 years and now is a scientist at MD Anderson. She feels masks are total BS.
> So our medical experts counter one another.
> No doubt they wear proper masks when in contact with infected people.
> Not a gator or scarf etc. A proper mask.
> ...


I donâ€™t wear a gator or scarf.

Come on man.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

older 37 said:


> The question isn't is a mask good or not, I wear a mask and will continue to so in consideration for the other person. I would rather do what little I can than not !


Thank you. I definitely want to do whatever I can to protect myself, but I absolutely am concerned for others also.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

WillieT said:


> Really, are you in the medical liability insurance field, or even in the medical field at all? I have 2 immediate family members that are now or were before they retired and you are incorrect. The primary reason for health care professionals to wear a mask around contagious patients is for health reasons. You might want to stick to fishing.


Dude....you asked if anyone could answer. I gave you an answer you don't like. The fact is you cannot accept that answer. There was been other medical professionals opinions shared similarly in direct contrast to your health care professional family members opinion. So the medical professionals do not ALL align with your position.

Every employer does align with my statement about money to protect the employer from liability law suits. Every employer. Think about going to a medical office....or a dentist office or anything related. There are 30 minutes of filling out paperwork and signing liability releases. Are those for your health protection too? Um no....

So read back. Lots and lots of medical and insurance professionals will disagree with you about the effectiveness and reasoning for a mask.

Not one employer will disagree with me that they have protocols only to protect the employer from liability lawsuits.

And for direct experience I have been to several private docs. They own the practice and are the top employer. They didn't wear a mask.....all their employees did but they owner/doc did not. Guess they have no intention of suing themselves.

I see many agree with me. I see several pages on this thread and numerous other threads of your position where people disagree with you. Yet you will vehemently hold onto this misconception anyway. And thats ok. You do whatever you like. As will myself and everyone else.

This is about money and personal accountability. Creatively assigning anything more is fantasy.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So you are absolutely positive face masks do absolutely nothing to prevent the spread of Covid? You should instruct the infectious diseases community of your findings. Apparently they are incompetent fools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Who said that? 
That is ridiculous liberal argument. You should be embarrassed. A kindergartener could have come up with a better argument.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WillieT said:


> So you tell me. Why do medical personnel wear masks when they are around contagious patients? 1) to hide their ugly face 2) because their blood ox level might be too high if they didnâ€™t wear a mask 3) BECAUSE MASK WORK and they want to minimize their chance of infection?
> 
> I did my best to make this fairly simple for you. So, your final answer please.


I've explained the math to you numerous times, but you are too anal retentive to understand it. All you do is continue to post moronic propaganda (aka lies).


----------



## Slap_Stik (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm not sure masks work very well nor am I am convinced the medical field knows how to stop the virus from spreading..... Look at how they are handling patients who have the virus and people who don't. The if you test positive or won't let them test, you are isolated and treated like you have leprocy!! You are isolated and have zero contact with anyone.... I personally have 3 friends who contracted the virus while in hospitals. One of them was from minor lymphoma related issues and now he is on life support because the virus took it's toll on him and shut his lungs down. My wife and I contracted it from the hospital where we had our little one back in December... Talk about scary, we had a few day old baby and I tested positive then she had it a couple days later. I think your going to get it if your gonna get it eventually. I also believe it takes out people who have some kind of underlying issues that some people aren't even aware of yet... Think about this, they say you can contract the virus again in 6 months or so after initially having the virus.. If that is the case then what's the point of getting a vaccine that only lasts for 6 months and has the potential for making you sicker than the virus itself? If it's like the flu vaccine I'll pass! The only 2 times i've ever had the flu were the 2 years I got a flu shot from work!!! Wearing masks only works if you wear them right! You would need to wear gloves while taking it on and off or sanitize your hands every time you touch your face.. Masks themselves do nothing to prevent transmission. They are however, a vital part of the steps needed to stop the virus from spreading.. However, most people don't have the time or desire to take the steps needed to stop the virus from spreading. 

Sent from my LM-X420 using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I remember some 'not very bright' people here talking about sanitizing their groceries (including meat) when they got home from the store, LOL!!! They probably died from the bleach they used on their raw chicken & beef. The stupidity on that thread ran particularly deep.

The same goes for most of these virus threads.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

WillieT said:


> I donâ€™t wear a cloth mask. But to hear people that have no clue what they are talking about say that masks do nothing is absurd. There are reasons medical professionals wear masks and one reason is for THEIR own protection. To think otherwise is ridiculous. Then to attack others because they wear a mask out of concern for themselves AND others is something I canâ€™t understand. At least be truthful about things and say that some masks, when worn correctly can make a difference. DONâ€™T make the blanket statement that masks donâ€™t make a difference because that is just not true. If it was those that deal with infectious diseases wouldnâ€™t wear one.


WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? Masks were mandated, businesses were closed, even outdoor venues were cancelled, hell it was illegal to have more than 10 people at your own f-ing house, yet every day the infection rate rose the hospitalization rate rose, and the all consuming death toll rose, and the people cowered, old people wearing their masks in the car with the windows rolled up, alone. What is this difference, that you and the experts have made in the transfer of this virus?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sgrem said:


> Dude....you asked if anyone could answer. I gave you an answer you don't like. The fact is you cannot accept that answer. There was been other medical professionals opinions shared similarly in direct contrast to your health care professional family members opinion. So the medical professionals do not ALL align with your position.
> 
> Every employer does align with my statement about money to protect the employer from liability law suits. Every employer. Think about going to a medical office....or a dentist office or anything related. There are 30 minutes of filling out paperwork and signing liability releases. Are those for your health protection too? Um no....
> 
> ...


Every employee that comes in contact with someone that is highly contagious with a disease that is possibly life threatening is masked up...for protection, not because of liability issues.

As far as your personal doctors and their employees, so they REQUIRE their personnel to mask up only so they wonâ€™t be sued. Why would there even be thoughts of a lawsuit if there wasnâ€™t an argument about the effectiveness of masks.

Yes there are many that agree with you and there are many that agree with me. 
First let me say I am not politically motivated nor do my thoughts on masks have anything to do with politics. The problem Iâ€™ve had has been people making the blanket statement that masks absolutely do not make one bit of difference. I have talked with ones in the medical profession about their thoughts and every one, every one of them stated they would not be without a mask when on duty.

I have followed his posts on Facebook, where probably 75% of his friends are emtâ€™s or nurses or doctors and they have been very vocal about the mask issue. Not one time have I seen one post about them even thinking about working these days without a mask. The people on the front lines were so stressed out it was unreal, and then to hear or read about people saying it was all fake, all politically motivated, is asinine. Those people have no idea what they are talking about. I know how worried my son was about the possibility of bringing it home to his family. Itâ€™s very real.

Then to hear people say flatly, masks have no effect, is stupidity. There are ALWAYS some that will go against the grain, no matter what profession, so itâ€™s no different in this instance. But if you polled the entire medical profession, my guess is a great majority, upward of 80% would ask people to mask up, that they offer some degree of protection. I tend to listen to those working with it on a day to day basis, than listening to ones that really donâ€™t know what they are talking about.

A question for you Grem. You are regarded as as really good fisherman and a great guide, at least from what Iâ€™ve read, I feel that way. When you talk to people about fishing, about different techniques and baits, about water conditions, and other variables, do you tend to listen closer to other guides and others that you consider to be knowledgeable about fishing, or do you put more stock in what someone who has never fished or done very little fishing?

And then there are some that might even listen to wr, thatâ€™s a joke in itself, listen to an Internet bully, but hey some do. Go figure. smh


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

WillieT said:


> Wait, wait isnâ€™t that what this is about, wearing a mask to help protect from contracting a contagious disease. So you agree that mask do help in preventing the spread of a disease. What you havenâ€™t grasped, is that people on this thread are saying that wearing a mask offers NO protection. I absolutely agree that itâ€™s only common sense to wear a mask.


Common sense, that's funny.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

WillieT said:


> Every employee that comes in contact with someone that is highly contagious with a disease that is possibly life threatening is masked up...for protection, not because of liability issues.
> 
> As far as your personal doctors and their employees, so they REQUIRE their personnel to mask up only so they wonâ€™t be sued. Why would there even be thoughts of a lawsuit if there wasnâ€™t an argument about the effectiveness of masks.
> 
> ...


Good grief, there are lawsuits because someone spilled coffee on their crotch, or got shot while breaking into someones house, who had the bad manners to be home at the time, or not putting a warning label on gorilla glue, that it's not a hair care product.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Irrational fear causes 'Tremors' & is what the 'T' represents.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Irrational fear causes 'Tremors' & is what the 'T' represents.


Said it before,will say it again, youâ€™re a joke. A wannabe internet badass. Iâ€™ve learned that people that want to try to intimidate and belittle people are very weak minded.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

older 37 said:


> The question isn't is a mask good or not, I wear a mask and will continue to so in consideration for the other person. I would rather do what little I can than not !


Funny thing about consideration is the expectation of compensation. I don't expect a woman to hold the door open for me, but if you expect her to say thank you, then you are doing it, for yourself. Wear your mask, but I thought this was about, the effectiveness, good or bad, not your conciderings.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*different opinion and view point*

no mask no more hoax, take that ineffective inefficient feel good stupid sign off your face. nothing says stupid more than a mask in my opinion. the left has played yall like the suckers you are. they'd have you wear that mask the rest of your life including to bed if they could. it shows weakness and submissiveness. IMHO a mask wearer is not a true self thinker and leader but someone primed for socialism. how stupid is it to walk ten feet into an establishment, sit down and take the mask off?? get down on your knees and lick my shoes clean and proclaim your white guilt while your at it. what a bunch of sucker losers they take yall as. now lets hear from the brilliant Einstein Harvard Yale can't work their way out of a paper bag sheep. :texasflag


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Boy, a lot more internet bad asses than I thought but they will be the first to cry when they or a loved one gets it bad, like I had it. Boy, will they be whining.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

playinhooky said:


> Funny thing about consideration is the expectation of compensation. I don't expect a woman to hold the door open for me, but if you expect her to say thank you, then you are doing it, for yourself. Wear your mask, but I thought this was about, the effectiveness, good or bad, not your conciderings.


If my neighbor thinks masks work, why not wear one when around him ? Only common sense, but don't let that bother you.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

older 37 said:


> If my neighbor thinks masks work, why not wear one when around him ? Only common sense, but don't let that bother you.


Look brother my family has had it, even the ones who were forced to wear masks, one hospitalized, I was sick, before the powers that be, decided to inform us that this little chinese fortune cookie was loose. Never tested, so who knows. Don't confuse your views of consideration with common sense, and don't think that I must submit to those views as fact, that's what liberals do.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is the bottom line Fauchi has been running these doomsday scenerios since the 80's, and the AIDS was gonno cross over to the hetrasexals, and kill us all if we didn't stop havin' sex and get a vaccine. Fault, and double fault. Then there was legionaires, sars, swine flu, the zika, and well you get the point, they have been trying these world shut downs for a while. I don't worry about myself, but I worry about the future of my grandkids, in a world where some old Karen can hide behind a mask and tell them they can't open their business, that they have their entire lively hood invested, or go to church, or a football game that their kids have worked hard to be the starter in, or do a f-ing drive by birthday party, because the government said it was being considerate. OUT


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WillieT said:


> Said it before,will say it again, youâ€™re a joke. A wannabe internet badass. Iâ€™ve learned that people that want to try to intimidate and belittle people are very weak minded.


I'm not a 'wannabe' anything, nor am I 'weak minded'. I just stated the obvious. Do you wear tampons (because you sure act like you do)???



older 37 said:


> Boy, a lot more internet bad asses than I thought


I could pose the same question to you. It's just a strain of the flu.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> I'm not a 'wannabe' anything. I just stated the obvious. Do you wear tampons?


Youâ€™re absolutely a wannabe. All you wanna do is criticize, belittle, name call and threaten. Unfortunately some cow down to that weak minded diatribe of yours. You need to grow up and act like an adult, not a playground bully.

So what did happen on the other site, I donâ€™t see you post anymore.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

By the way, I plan on being at Thompsons bait camp at 0800 tomorrow, no keyboard, just a bad attitude in a white 22' Trophy, with my 82 yr old uncle who is an Aggie grad, a retired Army, Vietnam vet with a bad ticker, and assorted agent orange problems, no prostate, and no f-ing mask. You're invited, you too Buffy bullwinkle or whatever your current handle is.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> I could pose the same question to you. It's just a strain of the flu.


Just a strain of the flu? What an intelligent statement. lol


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I got cancelled as you well know because you cried about a perceived butt hurt, as you well know. It must make you feel like a big person since this is the 4th time you've brought it up. I'm not concerned about it, I'll be back in good time, as I have been every time in the past. 

I hear you wear a mask in your house because of the mold problem due to that lil' condensation issue. Going to be tough getting rid of it... Good luck.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> I got cancelled as you well know because you cried about a perceived butt hurt, as you well know. It must make you feel like a big person since this is the 4th time you've brought it up. I'm not concerned about it, I'll be back in good time, as I have been every time in the past.
> 
> I hear you wear a mask in your house because of the mold problem due to that lil' condensation issue. Going to be tough getting rid of it... Good luck.


As usual youâ€™re wrong again if you think I reported you. Wasnâ€™t I.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WillieT said:


> Just a strain of the flu? What an intelligent statement. lol


Then a critical thinker like yourself should have no problem explaining why influenza cases nosedive by 98% across the globe, while covid is supposedly surging.

Go ahead, give it a shot.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Then a critical thinker like yourself should have no problem explaining why influenza cases nosedive by 98% across the globe. Go ahead, give it a shot.


Could it be that mask may be making a difference, combined with social distancing and lots of people staying home. Really thatâ€™s a pretty simple question to answer. Imagine that.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL, then why is covid is supposedly 'surging'???


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL, then why is covid is supposedly 'surging'???


Covid numbers are arenâ€™t surging. Please keep up. lol


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

WillieT said:


> Could it be that mask may be making a difference, combined with social distancing and lots of people staying home. Really thatâ€™s a pretty simple question to answer. Imagine that.


HAHAHA! haven't fact checked that number, but 98% on a virus, that is very similar to corona, yet the corona is still, the threat, don't you find that odd? Or do you just believe that the masks and social distancing, work that much better on influenza? I am really trying to understand why all other viruses, have disapeared yet the chinese plague still thrives, after all the safe guards, put in place.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

The numbers are going down, for the same reason, they always do herd immunity, "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger". The fact that the WHO and NIH skew the numbers to advance their agenda is a warning to anyone with a brain.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

On Wednesday at 12:01 for better or for worse we no longer will be required to wear a mask. But more importantly many small business owners will allowed to be open at 100%.

It seems to me that considering the damage this has done to our small business owners we could have opened up at 100% and required a mask long before this point.

I for one have no problem wearing a mask if it would have helped get these mom and pop places open quicker. As it stands it seems like opening 100% and removing the mask mandate at the same time is more of a political response to our states handling of the power crisis than it is a response to the Pandemic.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Santana said:


> On Wednesday at 12:01 for better or for worse we no longer will be required to wear a mask. But more importantly many small business owners will allowed to be open at 100%.
> 
> It seems to me that considering the damage this has done to our small business owners we could have opened up at 100% and required a mask long before this point.
> 
> I for one have no problem wearing a mask if it would have helped get these mom and pop places open quicker. As it stands it seems like opening 100% and removing the mask mandate at the same time is more of a political response to our states handling of the power crisis than it is a response to the Pandemic.


Agree 100%. The effect this has had on small business is devastating. I hope some of them are able to reopen and survive.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

playinhooky said:


> Common sense, that's funny.


IMO people are going overboard on both sides of the issue. Kind of like expecting a gator to provide the same protection as an N95 mask.

Similar to a swarm of mosquitos flying through a chain link fence. Surely a few are going to get killed flying into the wire. Versus the same swarm trying to fly through a glass window.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Adobe 11SD said:


> IMO people are going overboard on both sides of the issue. Kind of like expecting a gator to provide the same protection as an N95 mask.
> 
> Similar to a swarm of mosquitos flying through a chain link fence. Surely a few are going to get killed flying into the wire. Versus the same swarm trying to fly through a glass window.


Iâ€™ll agree with this too. My only contention is that masks can provide some protection.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> I got cancelled as you well know because you cried about a perceived butt hurt, as you well know. It must make you feel like a big person since this is the 4th time you've brought it up. I'm not concerned about it, I'll be back in good time, as I have been every time in the past.
> 
> I hear you wear a mask in your house because of the mold problem due to that lil' condensation issue. Going to be tough getting rid of it... Good luck.


Says must spread! Catch you later.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Adobe 11SD said:


> IMO people are going overboard on both sides of the issue. Kind of like expecting a gator to provide the same protection as an N95 mask.
> 
> Similar to a swarm of mosquitos flying through a chain link fence. Surely a few are going to get killed flying into the wire. Versus the same swarm trying to fly through a glass window.


Yeah you want to back that up with pictures, of mashed mosquitoes on a fence? This is a little different.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Hell show me some that died from a Kamikazi run on your sliding glass door. Only ones I have seen connected with the windshield on the truck at 50+mph, but hell lets not get facts in the way of a good story.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

playinhooky said:


> Hell show me some that died from a Kamikazi run on your sliding glass door. Only ones I have seen connected with the windshield on the truck at 50+mph, but hell lets not get facts in the way of a good story.


Sometimes you're the bug and sometimes you're the windshield. You're obviously the bug.

Clearly you were "playing hooky" and missed the critical thinking class.

Let me make this easy for you.

https://examples.yourdictionary.com/analogy-ex.html


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lots of back and forth about whos right and who's wrong. I don't think nobody knows whos really right at this point. I know i am careful but maskless most of the time, I know people that have died of COVID both completely healthy and preexisting conditions. No mask for me most of the time but im a hand sanitizing SOB, except when with my wife, she is the boss and makes me wear one. I cant complain because she wears two every shift for 12 hours a day. I think most people would wear them with no problem if someone never said they had to. The only thing i am certain of is I can't wait for life to get back to normal because this man needs a family vacation!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WillieT said:


> Could it be that mask may be making a difference, combined with social distancing and lots of people staying home. Really thatâ€™s a pretty simple question to answer. Imagine that.


Care to try again???

*CDC: Face masks donâ€™t prevent COVID-19, study finds masks have negligible impact on coronavirus numbers

*_The CDC has admitted face masks do little to prevent the spread of COVID-19 amid mounting pressure to lift mask mandates across the U.S. In a new study, the CDC found face masks had a negligible impact on coronavirus numbers that didnâ€™t exceed statistical margins of error. _


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WillieT said:


> to hear people say flatly, masks have no effect, is stupidity.
> 
> I tend to listen to those working with it on a day to day basis, than listening to ones that really donâ€™t know what they are talking about.





WillieT said:


> I definitely want to do whatever I can to protect myself, but I absolutely am concerned for others also.


LOL!!! :cheers:

*Postoperative wound infections and surgical face masks: a controlled study *

_It has never been shown that wearing surgical face masks decreases postoperative wound infections. On the contrary, a 50% decrease has been reported after omitting face masks._

It's all about *COMPLIANCE*, not "SCIENCE".


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

People are still taking this thing way to serious. I don't really care either way if the place I go to has a sign that says I need to wear one I put it on if it doesn't then I don't.

We all wore masks and people still got sick so I think their impact is probably insignificant. My son caught it in our house hold and there is no known link to anyone else that was sick. So it is pretty fair to assume he caught it somewhere in the public. Everywhere we have been in the public people have been wearing masks. I honestly think the masks are more of a safety blanket for the public to make it feel like they are doing something to protect themselves.

I'll be glad that are not required as we are now done with it as are many others.

However I don't get my feelings hurt if there is a sign saying to put one on. I just put one on and go in. Too many people on both sides are plain crazy over this topic and I will never understand that. I do not see it as some government control conspiracy. 

I'll just be glad when it is really over and I never have to hear/see another mask discussion.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL!!! :cheers:
> 
> *Postoperative wound infections and surgical face masks: a controlled study *
> 
> ...


First of all let me apologize, I said some things yesterday that I shouldnâ€™t have said. Sorry that I did that, itâ€™s not the way I want to be.

Next for every article you post that says mask donâ€™t work, I can find one that says they are effective. Iâ€™ll leave it at this, Iâ€™m going to wear a mask because I think they work, and most of the people Iâ€™m around feel the same way.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Care to try again???
> 
> *CDC: Face masks donâ€™t prevent COVID-19, study finds masks have negligible impact on coronavirus numbers
> 
> *_The CDC has admitted face masks do little to prevent the spread of COVID-19 amid mounting pressure to lift mask mandates across the U.S. In a new study, the CDC found face masks had a negligible impact on coronavirus numbers that didnâ€™t exceed statistical margins of error. _


This from the link you provided:

Mask mandates were associated with statistically significant decreases in county-level daily COVID-19 case and death growth rates within 20 days of implementation. Allowing on-premises restaurant dining was associated with increases in county-level case and death growth rates within 41â€"80 days after reopening. State mask mandates and prohibiting on-premises dining at restaurants help limit potential exposure to SARS-CoV-2, reducing community transmission of COVID-19.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Funny that you don't see any data on releasing covid infected illegals into the cities and transportation systems.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Even in this article. the CDC is sending a mixed message... From the actual study:

_During the study period, states allowed restaurants to reopen for on-premises dining in 3,076 (97.9%) U.S. counties. Changes in daily COVID-19 case and death growth rates were not statistically significant 1â€"20 and 21â€"40 days after restrictions were lifted._

In the meanwhile, YOU just keep wearing YOUR mask (hiden biden says maybe until next year) & believing that the CDC & WHO are non-political medical experts. The rest of us are tired of the political games & marveling at the non-existent flu numbers.


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

â€œMany epidemiologists have noted the coronavirus, in a second major wave, is following the bell-shaped pattern of epidemics predicted by Farr's Law in 1840, regardless of mitigation efforts.â€ According to the data, mask usage has literally had almost no impact at all against the spread of Covid.

It's pretty simple if you think about it. We were basically all wearing face masks when the virus was the worst.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

okst1 said:


> It's pretty simple if you think about it. We were basically all wearing face masks when the virus was the worst.


Masks are a 'feel good' measure for the uninformed public. N95 respirators filter out most airborne particles from the surrounding air, preventing wearers from breathing in particles down to 0.3 microns in diameter. The problem is that the coronavirus itself measures between .05 & 0.2 microns in diameter. This is why masks are ineffective. Hell, even the box they come in clearly states that:


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

masks trap moisture. which breeds germs.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

owens33 said:


> masks trap moisture. which breeds germs.


If Covid deaths matter as part of this discussion.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...study-finds-state-local-governments-must-act/


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*Fully vaccinated people can gather without masks, CDC says*

NEW YORK (AP) â€" Fully vaccinated Americans can gather with other vaccinated people indoors without wearing a mask or social distancing, according to long-awaited guidance from federal health officials.

The recommendations also say that vaccinated people can come together in the same way with people considered at low-risk for severe disease, such as in the case of vaccinated grandparents visiting healthy children and grandchildren.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced the guidance Monday.
The guidance is designed to address a growing demand, as more adults have been getting vaccinated and wondering if it gives them greater freedom to visit family members, travel, or do other things like they did before the COVID-19 pandemic swept the world last year.

â€œWe know that people want to get vaccinated so they can get back to doing the things they enjoy with the people they love,â€ said CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky, in a statement.

The CDC is continuing to recommend that fully vaccinated people continue to wear well-fitted masks, avoid large gatherings, and physically distance themselves from others when out in public. The CDC also advised vaccinated people to get tested if they develop symptoms that could be related to COVID-19.

Officials say a person is considered fully vaccinated two weeks after receiving the last required dose of vaccine. About 30 million Americans â€" or only about 9% of the U.S. population â€" have been fully vaccinated with a federally authorized COVID-19 vaccine so far, according to the CDC.

Authorized vaccine doses first became available in December, and they were products that required two doses spaced weeks apart. But since January, a small but growing number of Americans have been fully vaccinated, and have been asking questions like:

Do I still have to wear a mask? Can I go to a bar now? Can I finally see my grandchildren?

The Associated Press Health and Science Department receives support from the Howard Hughes Medical Instituteâ€™s Department of Science Education. The AP is solely responsible for all content.

https://www.galvnews.com/news/free/article_49a5da49-c73a-55e5-83bc-3729a2a8b4f6.html


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

My mom is having a procedure done at the hospital on Wednesday and has to go in for a Covid test today even though she's been fully vaccinated for over 2 weeks. The stupidity continues.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Adobe 11SD said:


> If Covid deaths matter as part of this discussion.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...study-finds-state-local-governments-must-act/


Like I said, it was all a political game & a scam.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

you can show the inbreed left all the facts available, and they will still be wrapped in their wool blankets when they go to bed at night. Like the experts have said, masks are a feel good, similarly the vaccine via enama is a feel good. :texasflag


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Masks are a 'feel good' measure for the uninformed public. N95 respirators filter out most airborne particles from the surrounding air, preventing wearers from breathing in particles down to 0.3 microns in diameter. The problem is that the coronavirus itself measures between .05 & 0.2 microns in diameter. This is why masks are ineffective. Hell, even the box they come in clearly states that:


Even N95 masks are only 95% effective. Meaning they let 5% of everything through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Sign of your submission, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Like I said, it was all a political game & a scam.


Aw, come on ma. They was just a-funnin.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

What is this thread about?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Gilbert said:


> What is this thread about?


:rotfl: to many dang pages to read but I think its about the great mask or no mask debate! :dance:


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Adobe 11SD said:


> Sometimes you're the bug and sometimes you're the windshield. You're obviously the bug.
> 
> Clearly you were "playing hooky" and missed the critical thinking class.
> 
> ...


You were the one making ridiculous analogies, maybe you should have subjected them to a little critical thinking before you made them. If you make a fine mist of DDT spray on a chain link fence, surely some of the mosquitoes, will not get through. If you put a fine mist of bleach spray on your n-95 mask, surely some viruses will not get through, but like the dissected frog, you will still be dead.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



Gilbert said:


> What is this thread about?


feels goods and covid enamas for safe spacer closet gays. :help: :texasflag


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess, I may have misunderstood, and you are able to run fast enough, so that any virus that does collide with the fibers in your mask, will be killed by blunt force trauma, instead of sliding on through, like a Cessna going through a hangar door designed for a 747. How's that for an analogy? I live in Rush's hometown of Realville USA, no unicorns farting rainbows here.


----------

